#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  crossing from laos to cambodia

## sunsetter

morning all, just wondering what the process is for crossing from laos into cambodia?  just a simple hop as usual?  no hassles?  anyone done it?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Doing it tomorrow so I'll let you know.

Here's my progress so far. :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-asia-re...-re-entry.html

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Sorry, just read it properly and you said Loas not Los. Sorry...beer :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

no worries mate, im thinking of doing a trip along the mehkong so was wondering what the crack is with crossing from laos into cambo, visa reqs and all that

----------


## Loy Toy

Never been to either country mate but sounds like an interesting trip.

You planning to come back out again soon?

----------


## sunsetter

ill be back around december mate, was thinking of doing the river trip around feb time

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Great stuff mate.

You can buy yourself a couple of nice chrissy presents.  :sexy:

----------


## mobs00

I know it may not help but when I was in that area about 3 years ago the only way to cross into Cambodia was to get a visa at the Cambodian embassy first. No visa on arrival at that border.


Edit: Found this: http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntre...readID=1945028

Looks like they do give visas out on arrival now.

----------


## pickel

> Never been to either country mate


That really surprises me LT, considering how long you've lived next door to them.

----------


## billy the kid

I was told different 18 months ago when i was in paksi. 
Never went to find out though.
You'll have to make a phone call. 
Boring i know.



mobsOO post.

----------


## sunsetter

thanks chaps, i thought it might be pretty easy, few fake medicals and stuff, usual stuff, now then, time to start looking at a route

----------


## Pol the Pot

No problem.

Visa on arrival, 20USD cash, 1 passport photo. They'll ask for a lot of little extras that could add up to another 5USD. Don't pay in THB, I don't think they'll even accept LAK.

Don't try the river crossing, it's gone even if the Lao still try and sell it.

----------


## sunsetter

nice one plp, same deal for thais i suppose?

----------


## Pol the Pot

Yes.

Thai passport holders get a visa on arrival as well. Same procedure as for Westerners.

If you don't fancy 12- 15 hour minivan rides, don't buy a through ticket to PP.

Instead just go to Stung Treng or Kratie on the travelling day, overnight, and continue the next day.

----------


## sunsetter

yes thanks, was looking on doing some river travel down the mehkong through laos, then cross into cambo and carry on from there using boats, any ideas?

----------


## billy the kid

Just go with the flow SS.

----------


## Pol the Pot

> yes thanks, was looking on doing some river travel down the mehkong through laos, then cross into cambo and carry on from there using boats, any ideas?


Not much chance there.

You'd have to be a bit resourceful and hitch rides, which is possible, on cargo or fishing boats. No idea if this is possible in Laos, it certainly is in Cambodia.

Otherwise there are no more ferries on the Mekong down to PP.

----------


## sunsetter

^ thats cool, that was kind of the plan have to give it a whirl when i get there

----------


## Pol the Pot

> ^ thats cool, that was kind of the plan have to give it a whirl when i get there


Don't forget the fresh water dolphins in Kampi, about 15km north of Kratie. Doable by push bike or moto in half a day. Much easier to spot there than in Si Phan Don. The 100 Pillar Pagoda is not worth going to.

----------


## sunsetter

^thinking of heading down to angkor after that maybe

----------


## Pol the Pot

> ^thinking of heading down to angkor after that maybe


You'll need to get to Kampong Cham, about 2 hours from Kratie. From Kampong Cham you'll find direct busses going to Siem Reap.

It's not easy to connect comfortably though. I would assume the direct busses leave KC in the morning, meaning you'd have to overnight in KC or start from Kratie _very_ early in the morning. Ask around in Kratie.

----------


## sunsetter

^ nice one mate, so if im in country, where we gonna meet up for a beer?

----------


## Pol the Pot

In Phnom Penh  :Smile: 

Give me a shout.

----------


## sunsetter

^ will dooo!!!!

----------


## Loy Toy

> That really surprises me LT, considering how long you've lived next door to them.


Mate, unlike blokes like Smeg who come to this region for the sole purpose of whoremongering, if I have no commercial reason to go to a place I don't bother.  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

pol,recommend/know of any good guesthouses in kratie? and siem reap?

----------


## Pol the Pot

In Kratie stay at Udong Sambath (12- 17USD?), right on the river, nothing special but I think the cleanest of the lot and just up the road from the only Western bar.

Rent bicycles to go the 16km to Kampi to see the dolphins. It's a nice, shady country road along the Mekong. Boats to the dolphin grounds should be about 10USD for the whole boat but don't be surprised if they charge foreigners more.

No need to go out to the 100 Pillar Pagoda, it's just like every other wat and 30km further.

In Siem Reap the competition is high, you get good quality for lowish prices.

Have a look at Cockatoo Resort, Tigre de Papier and Green Garden Guest House, all with pool, around 20- 40USD.

Popular guest house and Mandalay have rock bottom prices but lots of younger people stay there and the walls are thin.

2 Dragons gets consistently good reviews as does European GH just down the road.

There are a couple of peroper 3 and 4 star hotels that have lowered their prices to ridiculously low levels. They offer a bit more luxury, big breakfast buffets in the mornings, nicer rooms, pools.

----------


## CB79

> yes thanks, was looking on doing some river travel down the mehkong through laos, then cross into cambo and carry on from there using boats, any ideas?


Don't think it's possible anymore.

I've just done the border crossing (about 10 days ago) from the 4000 islands into Siem Reep and as has been said you just get your visa on arrival! The visa ended up costing $26 once you add on the dollar for the medical check and dollar each side. Bit of a ball ache but not too bad! In fact we threw our driver an extra dollar each and he went and did it for us so we didn't have to try and haggle with customs either side. The lads that didn't came back a bit flusted and about 15 minutes later and got charged $26 so for a $1 it might be worth them doing it for ya well you chill on the Cambodian side and have a beer.

Bus ride to Siem Reep was fine although when we got there they didn't pull into the bus station and there just happened to be Tuk Tuk drivers waiting!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Too be fair though one of the Cambodians on the bus had asked us if we wanted digs and it was $3 a single and $5 a double or $10 with air con and they'd throw in free transport to the guesthouse.

We were all a bit sceptical but after a long bus ride everyone just went for it with the thought that it's one night and we'd all leave in the morning. Most of us ended up staying 6.

We stayed at No. 9 guesthouse which is about a 5 min walk away from Pub Street down a little side road and the people were sound as fuck. All young lads and tuk tuk drivers and were happy to have a laugh, smoke (and sell) weed and get pissed up with us.

Not the best place i've stayed in but the atmosphere made up for it.

Angkor Wat at sunrise was quality and a couple of the lads we were with got freebies of the local women when on the piss around pub street! And the draft beer is only 50 cents!

I personally loved Siem Reep.

----------


## sunsetter

^cheers mate, top info, ta muchly

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> 
> yes thanks, was looking on doing some river travel down the mehkong through laos, then cross into cambo and carry on from there using boats, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Don't think it's possible anymore.
> 
> I've just done the border crossing (about 10 days ago) from the 4000 islands into Siem Reep and as has been said you just get your visa on arrival! The visa ended up costing $26 once you add on the dollar for the medical check and dollar each side. Bit of a ball ache but not too bad! In fact we threw our driver an extra dollar each and he went and did it for us so we didn't have to try and haggle with customs either side. The lads that didn't came back a bit flusted and about 15 minutes later and got charged $26 so for a $1 it might be worth them doing it for ya well you chill on the Cambodian side and have a beer.
> ...


Cool info. how long did it take from 4000 island to the border? is it better to get local tour company to arrange all that?

Thanks!

----------


## Pol the Pot

It's your only option. The guest houses on 4000 Islands have onward transportation pretty much sewn up.




> ...and a couple of the lads we were with got freebies of the local women when on the piss around pub street!


Stories. The girls on Pub Street are mostly hookers. Especially the ones in Temple Bar or Angkor W(h)at.

----------


## CB79

> Originally Posted by CB79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sunsetter
> ...


The boat back over from the 4000 islands is about 5/10 mins and then about 15 mins on the bus to the border.

Like I say I expected getting the visa to be a pain in the arse but it was a piece of piss. I just had a beer of the locals on the other side and waited for our chap to bring me my passport with visa back in.

----------


## CB79

> It's your only option. The guest houses on 4000 Islands have onward transportation pretty much sewn up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				...and a couple of the lads we were with got freebies of the local women when on the piss around pub street!
> 			
> ...


I know they're mostly hookers but the English lad I was with pulled one in one of the nightclubs and didn't pay her a penny.

Strangely enough it does happen.

----------


## sunsetter

> The boat back over from the 4000 islands is about 5/10 mins and then about 15 mins on the bus to the border. Like I say I expected getting the visa to be a pain in the arse but it was a piece of piss. I just had a beer of the locals on the other side and waited for our chap to bring me my passport with visa back in.


cheers CB :Smile:

----------


## notanameleft

> The boat back over from the 4000 islands is about 5/10 mins and then about 15 mins on the bus to the border. Like I say I expected getting the visa to be a pain in the arse but it was a piece of piss. I just had a beer of the locals on the other side and waited for our chap to bring me my passport with visa back in.


Great, CB. Thanks

----------


## Chuangt2u

Easy enough to get across if you arrange a minibus to Stung Treng from Pakse. There'll be several changes of vehicle along the way, but the border itself is just a stamp-and-go station, although they might charge you a dollar "tea money".

No worries.

----------

